
Show HN: A small programming course for everyone - chkas
https://easylang.online/apps/tutorial_beginner.html
======
mac_was
Looks like IT classes I had in Poland 20 years ago. We used a programming
language called Logo where we programmed movinng a turtle across a canvas. I
absolutely detested those classes and never understood the purpose... I
started liking programming when seen a real world problem like make an ajax
request... but there were guys who liked it this way. I suppose everything
have it’s audience. And well done yo the creator for taking his own time to
write it!

------
dr_zoidberg
Looks a bit like BASIC and python were walking down the road, triped over and
fell inside a blender... Not bad, but having learnt to program in BASIC in my
childhood, and having moved on to python over the years (plus a few in
betweeners), I have mixed feelings.

BASIC was easy (and I see that in the drawing commands included in this
course), but it limited you in ways you didn't know (. A lot of that
"easiness" can come from something as simple as:

    
    
        from easy_operations import *
    

...(going full python here, I know) and then you work out introducing how
those operations are performed on more advanced courses.

Still, a good experiment on teaching how to program.

~~~
dugluak
yeah looks a lot like BASIC, Python and Assembly

~~~
chkas
Assembly? The "move" commands are for positioning the pen.

~~~
dugluak
I didn't say MOV AL, 1h is equal to move 10 20. I mean the syntax looks like
assembly language.

------
webwanderings
It's good.

This is how Dr.Racket and Khan Academy pretty much teaches programming. But
note that for a brain which is not naturally inclined towards programming (and
numbers), the examples increasingly get very complicated and fast. I say this
as a non-programmer who has spent a lot of time trying to learn programming on
the side. I have eventually concluded that all these "teaching beginners
programming efforts" lack the real world middle-ware modules, where one learns
to practically program with database etc, for useful applications.

In any case, the methods presented here, are good, but not necessarily
pedagogically perfect.

~~~
begemotz
Im curious to know what you think has worked best for you? I'm in a similar
boat - and the resources I have tried seem to progress like this:(mindlessly)
easy / easy / im lost.

~~~
webwanderings
None of the teaching methods for programming has worked for me if I were to
look at it from a fresh perspective (I'm in computers but programming is not
my day to day work). After learning the basics (easy/easy/lost) of pretty much
several languages, I have ultimately realized that learning to program takes
consistent discipline and daily practice.

However, it still takes a certain mindset (brain chemistry perhaps) which
makes certain people leapfrog others. May be it has something to do with how a
brain sees logic and numbers (I see logic and numbers but not necessarily in
proficient manner).

My ultimate conclusion is that if programming doesn't come naturally to you,
then you are looking at a whole lot of discipline and consistent practice. The
chances of you giving up here is very high. But if programming comes naturally
to you, then you can become a programmer irrespective of the kind of teaching
pedagogy you follow.

------
abakus
I am looking for a starting programming language for my kids. I don't really
like these lego-like drag-and-drop visual programming "languages" though. This
definitely looks like in the right direction. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
chkas
That's what it is made for. I would be pleased if your kids could use this
language to learn programming.

------
gwarn
Great work.. I liked. And i want to and going to learn program language.

